# For runners:  www.mapmyrun.com



## scoutfinch (24 Apr 2008)

www.mapmyrun.com

For those of you who haven't seen or used this site, I highly recommend it.  It is a combination of google and mapquest which allows you to save your runs (either publically or privately).  It also permits you to search different running routes that other people have used.  I think there are over 2000 routes listed for Ottawa -- obviously the canal is there about 200 times!  It also calculates elevation (for those runs that you swear were uphill both ways!)

Take a look at it.  It is worth the few minutes of fumbling.  It is very user friendly.  

It's so handy, I am surprised that it is free.


----------



## oozieman (24 Apr 2008)

I just checked it out. What a great site. Thanks for the info


----------



## benny88 (24 Apr 2008)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> It's so handy, I am surprised that it is free.



   Haha cynic. Cool site, thanks.


----------



## rytel (24 Apr 2008)

That's a great site!  No more driving around in my car and measuring to scale on maps to find my distances!


----------



## evil drunken-fool (24 Apr 2008)

Something is off, I measured my usual route and it gave me 3.68 miles.  Whereas in the car it is 3.4 km.
And yes I realize I have miles and kilometers there.


----------



## Strike (24 Apr 2008)

runningmap.com is another good one.  Ifind that the satellite coverage in the Kingston area is much better, which is great when hitting the parks.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (24 Apr 2008)

I've been using it for a while now; it's great! And with the price of gas now, you don't want to measure your runs with the car.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Apr 2008)

Excellent find scoutfinch! I try runningmap.com site and it works fine, but I"ll be sure to try this site out too. 
Thanks for the link.


Regards,
Schultz


----------



## tabernac (25 Apr 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> That's a great site!  No more driving around in my car and measuring to scale on maps to find my distances!


People actually do that?? I use Google Earth, works well enough.


----------



## rytel (25 Apr 2008)

well technically, the last time I checked the distance of a new route like that in my car, it was 1999 and pre-google earth. Pre-Google for that matter!

I think I've been living in the same city for too long... I'll be glad to move and run in different places soon.


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Apr 2008)

That's awesome, thanks.

I've never been much into tracking my runs and so on, but I'm going to try and utilise this tool.

I wish Pet had better sat coverage though.  Even if it would just let me zoom in on low res areas then it would be easier to track tracks through the bush.


----------



## andrewkw08 (7 May 2008)

Hey if your looking to find out how far you run or want to run check this page out. It lets you put in points and each point shows the distance. Infinite amount of points can be added for all those side streets etc.. Give it a try.


----------



## andrewkw08 (7 May 2008)

Heres a distance calculator using google maps. You can put points down and it will tell you the distance between them. Use infinite amount of points as well. 
http://www.geodistance.com/


----------



## Jorkapp (7 May 2008)

Google Earth works quite well for this. The High-res photos (though some are a bit dated) have tracked me running routes galore. Actually using them is an entirely different story...  :-[


----------



## Marcotte (9 Oct 2009)

I just wanted to make a point of bumping this one up. I use it to map out my running goals and measure distances. Also, if I want to run 5k, I can plan a different route out every time.

Settings> Satellite allows for easier viewing of landmarks.


----------

